# Rescued Pigeon Monster



## Froggfeathers (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi and thanks in advance for the help.

Short version: A friend called. They had a mostly dead baby bird in a box and asked if I would come get it. Being a fan of the movie Princess Bride, I am very familiar with the difference between dead and mostly dead, so I picked up the haggard little beast and did what I do. When I got him, he was a pitiful blob of skin, bugs, and feathers attached to an impressive honker. Obviously, he turned out to be a pigeon.

He was, hands down, the easiest rescue I have had to date. SOO much easier than syringing drops of mush into tiny mouths or pre-chewing bugs. At first, he struggled with socialization, him being homeschooled and all, but in time, he was flying around with the other kids and showing them his cool digs. He was always kept outside.

And now, the problems
1 - Boyfriend won't leave. He hangs out on the back porch prancing around, showing me his, admittedly, impressive throat feathers and making grunting noises that come over as quite inappropriate, me being his mom and all. He also invites friends over without permission. The fear here is that they are going to make me a grandbirdmom. We had a pigeon nest on our patio one year. I had no idea three pigeons could literally coat a stone wall in ****. Then the mulberries came into season and they laid down the second layer in a disturbing purple hue. I also didn't know that you could use that stuff as mortar to patch walls. I don't want to do that again. 

2 - He's a little aggressive. He grabs my skin and shakes it then prances around on top of the cage where he hangs out. It doesn't hurt, but it would if it were my eyeball. If he were a dog, I would say he is mouthy.

So, I am hoping you folks can help me with two things. I don't understand this biting grunting thing, and since he is obviously not leaving, I need to build him a place to roost that can be easily cleaned and maybe not on my back patio. 

Any thoughts?
Oh, also, I am no longer feeding or watering him and I haven't for a long while. He is a totally self-sufficient wild bird except for the parts where he flies into the house if the door is left open, steals food out of our hands and follows us around cooing whenever we are outside. 

Thanks in advance! I read the other threads that are already up, but none of them really fit my situation.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

The use of the Princes Bride reference was brilliant, well done!. I hope you'll get good advice soon, and good luck with the bird.


----------



## Froggfeathers (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks!! I do too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like he's too tame to be released and is confused about whether he is pigeon or human. Pigeons like that never do well on their own out side.
The pinching, aggression is something they all do when they enter the teenage stage. Hands are especially vulnerable. While the pigeon recognizes the face as being their human, the hands are viewed as a monster to be conquered.


----------

